# Komme nicht ins Internet mit mein Laptop



## Code46 (12. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute ich habe ein problem,
ich habe mir einen neuen laptop gekauft und komme nicht ins Internet über das Wlan Netz. Ich habe das Netgear WGR614 V6. Mit meinem PC komme ich rein das ist auch über funk( OS Win XP). Doch mit dem Laptop ( OS Vista) komme ich nicht rein.
Ich weis aber nicht warum. Ich habe auch schon versucht die Verschlüsselung zu deaktivieren doch das funktioniert auch nicht.

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir Helfen könntet. Danke schön


----------

